# MLP: Friendship is magic.



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

I saw most Brony threads.

Sorry if this is a silly thread.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

You've got to be kidding... even here?


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

Huh,what?

???????


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I should be asking that.

Nevermind!!!:trp:


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

What's MLP? What's Brony?


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

4chan stuff.

My Little Pony.

Pony + /b/ = Brony.

Load of crap if you ask me.


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

Sorry,because i saw MLP avatars on SL.










Of course i'm mostly a fox.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes, but I still think Stravinsky's later works are more interesting than his more popular early works.


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

Weston said:


> Yes, but I still think Stravinsky's later works are more interesting than his more popular early works.


Dude,what???????


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

You can go ahead and be a 3d anthropomorphic fox but the Dragonforce shirt has got to go

edit: wow


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

I like turtles.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm absolutely certain that I have interest in any of the content on this thread, but how about we stop trading in presumptuous abbreviations, acronyms, and portmanteaus?


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

Polednice said:


> I'm absolutely certain that I have interest in any of the content on this thread, but how about we stop trading in presumptuous abbreviations, acronyms, and portmanteaus?


Sorry,i guess a habit of mine.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Metalkitsune said:


> Dude,what???????


Are you aware that this is a classical music forum?


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> Are you aware that this is a classical music forum?


Sorry,because i thought the description of this thread is "Same place, new name! This is the place for fun threads, birthday greetings, and much more... basically everything that doesn't fit in the other forums." Which i think means to talk about anything,because i feel if it says that,but we can't talk about everything and that means it would be false advertising.

I also post in the other threads as well.

http://www.talkclassical.com/non-classical-music/

A guitar site has a thread similar to it too.

http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1448571&highlight=friendship+is+magic


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Metalkitsune said:


> Sorry,because i thought the description of this thread is "Same place, new name! This is the place for fun threads, birthday greetings, and much more... basically everything that doesn't fit in the other forums." Which i think means to talk about anything,because i feel if it says that,but we can't talk about everything and that means it would be false advertising.
> 
> I also post in the other threads as well.
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/non-classical-music/


Even so, just don't be surprised if no one knows/cares what you're going on about.


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

Polednice said:


> Even so, just don't be surprised if no one knows/cares what you're going on about.


Sorry. ): What's the the text length restrictions?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Metalkitsune said:


> Sorry. ): What's the the text length restrictions?


No, no, feel free to post whatever you like! It's just that the demographic for a classical music forum is unlikely to have many people interested in MLP . I think the minimum length for a post is 20 characters.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I think it's 10.

What?


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> I think it's 10.
> 
> What?


My head hurts.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh yes, so it is.


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

Can we please get a Mod to close the thread?


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Metalkitsune said:


> Can we please get a Mod to close the thread?


Sure, go bug a guy named Krummhorn and it will eventually get closed. (probably)


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Metalkitsune said:


> Can we please get a Mod to close the thread?





Klavierspieler said:


> Sure, go bug a guy named Krummhorn and it will eventually get closed. (probably)


Your wish (in this case) is my command ... closed by request of originator.


----------

